# Two Bonus Techniques From Frank Shamrock!



## Andrew Green (Feb 23, 2006)

> * Telephone Lock to Attack the Head and Arm
> 
> * Crooked-Neck Head Scissors to Attack the Neck


 http://www.blackbeltmag.com/document_display.cfm?document_id=430


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2006)

Very interesting stuff Thanks again
Terry


----------

